
A new twist on quantum theory could solve its biggest mystery - bookofjoe
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24532750-700-how-a-new-twist-on-quantum-theory-could-solve-its-biggest-mystery/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/Nq7j7](https://archive.is/Nq7j7)

